# average warmblood pricing



## paintsrock14 (Apr 16, 2009)

what is usually the average price for any kind of wamblood?


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Expensive. On Dreamhorse they seem to run between 10,000 and 20,000 dollars. But there are a few cheaper ones.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Sophie19 said:


> Expensive. On Dreamhorse they seem to run between 10,000 and 20,000 dollars. But there are a few cheaper ones.


More than that.

10,000 is about the cheapest they run, but many go into the 100,000+ range. Typically, I would say for an average WB will run you $25,000-$75,000. Really depend on the quality you want.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

The average,average WB with basic work done on it will be between $10,000.00 to $15,000.00. The average average WB with more extensive training will usually go $15,000.00 to $25,000.00.

If you want National level winners you are looking at the $50,000.00 to $100,000.00 range and going to International level you are looking at $200,000.00 to over a million.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

It also definitely depends on where you live.


----------



## Ahsisi (Apr 13, 2009)

It depends on where you are and the horse, but like the others have said, average $10K for a very green one or a baby. It only goes up from there with training, show experience, etc.


----------



## cheekyhorse (Jul 24, 2007)

It also depends on it's soundness, if it has 'issues' and also location, and bloodlines. I routinely see warmbloods and x's priced under 10,000.....but there are usually reasons. Also foals sell for around $5000 or so....


----------



## paintsrock14 (Apr 16, 2009)

okay. thanks. i live in louisiana so any idea about the average warmblood pricing around that area?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.dreamhorse.com/full_search.php
http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale.html

Try looking some up and see.


----------



## paintsrock14 (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks.


----------



## Apex (Apr 18, 2009)

*Warmblood pricing*

So far, the thread is fairly correct. But, in truth those prices would apply to any horse that is going well and doing well. Canada has some great warmbloods, and the prices in the prairie provinces are more than affordable. I would suggest, from $8000.00 to $25,000.00 CDN would get you a warmblood that is well started, showing successfully at the $25,000.00 price mark.


----------



## LoveMyFinny (Dec 5, 2008)

I live in MS. You can get decent WBs a lot cheaper than that in LA. There are some that are quite expensive too though. I got my Holsteiner mare for $1000. I also gave away a German WB filly because I could not get her sold. Check out www.oakhillranch.com They have very good quality horses there, not your average WB. They have some really good prices too. You can also check out Hunter's Bluff, Hil-Cat, Sterling, there are tons of WB farms in the Folsom area. Feel free to message me if you would like some more info.


----------

